#  ,  ,   >   5500
TAB A8-50 (5500) , CPU MTK8121 QC 1.3GhZ. 
   -    ,    -  ,       ,   ,     .     ,      "Lenovo".      ,     .     .  ...   -       .

----------


## R8CDB

,     .  4pda  ,   .

----------

